
The Most Pinteresting People in the World - luu
https://medium.com/backchannel/how-people-youve-never-heard-of-got-to-be-the-most-powerful-users-on-pinterest-206770326006?curator=MediaREDEF
======
rhema
People on Pinterest feel like they are alone for some reason. I argue that
this is good for creativity in a paper here:
[http://ecologylab.net/research/publications/everyday_ideatio...](http://ecologylab.net/research/publications/everyday_ideation_pinterest.pdf)
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2557273](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2557273)

~~~
EC1
The longer I'm inside my own head, the further I'm allowed to stretch my
thoughts. When you're always bouncing back and forth between people for
validation, every criticism to what you say is like an axe hacking off an
original piece of the idea.

------
j_smith
Where is the originality for people who just pin stuff from other people?

~~~
superuser2
Curation is as important as creation. What do you think HN does? Or
YCombinator? Or any important magazine or newspaper?

They curate things. They are taste filters. There's a hell of a lot of _stuff_
on the internet and it's useful to know which things are actually interesting.

------
mkoryak
Read the title as "The most interesting pineapple in the world"

Probably because pintresting never sounded like a real word to me.

